# ? about paint for wooden children's toys



## JoannaCW (Nov 29, 2008)

Iâm seeking recommendations about paint to use on wooden toys which Iâll be giving away on a small scale (so Iâm not worrying about the CPSIA, though I am still basically concerned about safety). I definitely want the paint I use to be AP certified as non-toxic. Iâd also like the colors to be rich and saturated, but not opaque; I want the wood grain to show through. And Iâd like to be able to get primary colors and then mix my own, so smooth mixing ability matters to me. Any suggestions? What have you used? Acrylic? Tempera? Watercolor? Full-strength or diluted? Are there any particular brands of paint that you would recommend (or recommend avoiding)?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

You can use acrylic paints on wood, most are non-toxic. I like Plaid paints and American traditions paints. Everyone has their favorite. Plaid paints tend to be thicker, for better coverage, and mix well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The acrylics will probably work best for you, I'd think. You can thin them down a LOT to get a "stain" instead of the opaque look they normally give. Since they come in hundreds of colors you can pick and choose. Test out dilutions on scrap wood until you get the look you want. Usually easiest to find in the craft section of a Wal-mart or Hobby store. (quite inexpensive when you dilute them into a stain)

Another option would be a real stain. Look in the "paint" section of the hardware type store. No paint sold in the US now can have lead in it, so you'll be safe there. The stains also come in many colors, although bright colors is harder to find. Actually...I think I remember seeing a 'stain" in with the acrylics in the craft section..checkthere, too.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Contrary to the hype. Virtually all finishes are safe once the carrier has evaporated. But if you don't want an opaque finish use water base stains, Wood dyes, Clothing dyes. Or just soak fruit in water and dunk the stuff and let it dry. Strawberries, for red , Walnuts for dk brwn, etc.


----------

